# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Survey Results: Should 3D Printers be Used in Schools?

## Brian_Krassenstein

One additive manufacturing pioneer in the UK, Croft Additive Manufacturing, says a survey they commissioned on the public's attitude about introducing students in high schools and colleges there to 3D printing showed overwhelming support for the idea. Neil Burns, a director at the company, says the fact that 87,000 engineers will be needed to replace retiring technicians means it's vital that schools provide students to take their places. You can read the whole story here:   http://3dprint.com/38579/90-percent-...ion-in-schools

What are your thoughts?  I'm guess probably 100% of the posters at this forum believe that 3D printing is an added bonus to any school's curriculum.  Am I right? Below is a look at Croft Additive Manufacturing's survey results:

----------

